# Hello / Japanese sounding composer



## skinnymalinky (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello, my first post. 

I've recently started to listen to classical music after spending years listening to Dub, DnB and experimental / downtempo type stuff. My interest in listening to classical music began when I heard Glenn Branca - Guitar Lesson #1 for the first time. Even though this isn't a classical piece, I found his arrangements so lush and cinematic that I had to investigate further. Upon investigation I came accross Phillip Glass and took an instant liking to it and, in-turn, helped me to develop an interest in classical based pieces rather than the more experimental side.

My love of vinyl (from years of buying Dnb) has also helped to develop my interest in classical music, as I'm currently living in Eastern-Europe and the only records I can buy (domestically) are classic rock, which I'm not so fussed on and classical. 

The reason why I decided to start posting here was that I'm desperate to find who composed a certain piece of music. I do not have an audio or any real idea who it could be by. The only things I have as a lead is the fact that it uses Far-Eastern, or specifically Japanese, instruments. I'm also may have heard it on a film score but I'm not sure which film. I'm sure the film has to be at least more than 10 years old and I've scoured Amazon for filmscores, but to no avail. Moreover, upon listening to some Japanese composers, I've come to the conclusion that it may be a Western composer imitating a Far-Eastern sound.
The last piece of info I have (well, I say info, it's not really much help) is that I'm sure it's famous, as it's the only piece of Far-Eastern based classical music I've ever know and my knowledge of classical if awful. It starts with what I suppose is the Japanese equivilant of a violin, playing long slurred notes. Then more instruments come in and most prominant of all is what sounds like someone plucking a harp (again, Japanese equivilant of) playing a sort of "running" melody. Oh, by the way, it's not Sakura Sakura, as this was suggested on another board I post on. 

I'm sorry for my bad explanation, I don't play an instrument


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

did you ever find the work? :O

if not, it is probably Kunihiko Hashimoto's Symphony No. 1


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Or Sakamoto's music for the movie Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence.


----------

